# Other Pets



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Well really the cats (2) own us !


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Our count is up to: 2 dogs (both GR), 2 cats, and a hamster -- I wasn't sorry to see the leopard gecko go to a new home this past winter!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for voting and commenting! This is another one of Leif's polls.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Two cats: Tyler and Sandman (Sunny).


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Chihuahua/Fox terrier - Zeppelin


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Currently I just have a dog (Molson) and a cat (Mindy) - those are the 2 I selected in the poll but growing up I also had: 

dogs - all GR's (Ginny, Tara, Skokie, Skoker), 
cat (Tippy), 
guinea pigs (Toby, Rocky and Happy aka "Piggy"), 
hamster (Hammy), 
toads (Lump, Princess, Squeaker, Squeaky), 
iguanas (Dookie, Ernie, Dino I, Dino II), 
rabbit (Sawnya),
monkey (Poochie)!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

6 Goldens (2 are champions, 2 are close), 1 champion Smooth Collie, and Bueller, the Pointer puppy.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

One golden (hopefully will be 2 in the near future), 4 fish, a Munchkin Cat, but I don't think he counts anymore because my parents fell in love with him when they were cat-sitting and refuse to give him back to me. I am sort of leasing a horse, so I voted for that, too, but I don't count horses as pets.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Technically, I only have Chester.

But I still consider my parents pets my pets since I was living with them up until a few months ago. So I have two other dogs, Jasper and Kayla, both silky terriers. I also have a rabbit who's 13 years old. And we have tons of fish in the pond in the backyard.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I have 1 golden
3 rats
4 piranha 
1 sucker fish
1 very scared bala shark
and
1 very understanding hubby.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

:doh: I forgot the goldfish pond. Add unknown quantities of fish and frogs and other amphibians.

I have two horses that I very much count as pets, Copper + 2 non-goldens and 5 cats. 

Too bad the hawk got the last of my chickens. I really miss them and their yummy eggs. I may build an improved chicken coop next spring and try again.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Leif I like your poll. We have two GOLDENS, one GOLDEN tabby cat, one black cat, four GOLD fish and two cat fish. Do you see a GOLD theme here


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

We have 2 Golden's, Jax and Lucy, a cat, Izzy, and a Senegal Parrot, Sammie.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have two goldens, a lab/golden mix and 4 cats. So I only voted for cats because I consider Jasmine a golden mix.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I have 1 Golden and 1 Cat and 2 Betta fish. 
I hope to adddd..

Many more Goldens
Rescue a mutt or two
more cats
bearded dragon
more betta fish
a sun conure (type of parrot)


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

If my hubby would let me, i'd have 2 goldens, our current dog, a cat, and a ferret.

And a monkey.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

xSLZx said:


> If my hubby would let me, i'd have 2 goldens, our current dog, a cat, and a ferret.
> 
> And a monkey.


You don't want a monkey! What a terror ours was! lol :no:


----------



## stephpd (Jul 5, 2010)

1 Siberian Husky and 1 Black Lab/ Pit mix dogs.
5 1/2 cats. Most are related by a feral cat that was at work, but people friendly. Others are from folks that can't seem to get theirs fixed. (all mine are, except the Golden, which I'd like to breed)


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I have 2 dogs one golden Bailey and one golden mix Duke.
I also have two cats a black one named Royal and a white one named Izabelle.
A cockatiel named Charlie lives here too.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Just 1 golden girl for us at this point.

My MIL keeps trying to give us the turtle that my DH found when he was like 10 years old that she still has, but so far he still lives with her.....the turtle lives in MIL kitchen sink and I refuse for him to live in my sink - I told DH we will take him when someone gets a terrarium for him to live in.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

How can you guys handle so many pets!

Well I personally dont consider fish pets because you can really play with it or pet it (unless you can?). I just see them as decoration? lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch and Tonka*

I have an 11 1/2 year old rescued Female, Golden Retriever, named Smooch, since she was 16 months old, and an 11 month old Male, Samoyed pup,named Tonka.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Up until last August we had a cat - inherited her from my husband's kids when his son got sick. She was nearly 18 when we had to let her go. Before that we had another senior cat, Waldo, who was also nearly 18 when he died. I bought a betta in February to keep me company in my job search...his name is Rapala and while I can't pet him I do talk to him and he will 'sometimes' follow my finger around his bowl. Tucker thinks that he is just another toy and would probably joyfully grab him off the table if given half a chance!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I have Lucy and Desi, who are goldens. After my mother died, I inherited her miniature schnauzer, Hannah. Don't tell Hannah, but I prefer goldens. Schnauzers are too yappy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have 2 goldens, 2 cats, and 6 ducks ( 3 pekins and 3 cayugas ).


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I have another dog and a cat!

Punky, a maltese, who is more my brother's dog but I consider him mine to! :









And Simba, my kitty that I adore!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

In the order that they chose us:

Poppy cat, 9 years
Billy, rescue Ginger Tom cat, approx 12 years
Abbie, Golden, 2 years, 9 mo
Sapphire, Border Collie, 13 wks

Billy is the BOSS!!!


----------



## dc_glidden (Jul 14, 2010)

wonder which one I have hmm? .....


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Besides Taz, my golden, I have 3 other dogs. Sage, a lab mix, Sydney, a beagle mix, and Buddy a total ? mix.
10 cats, Captain, Kahlua, Sushi, Bert, Henry, olivia, Oliver, Little Kitty, Tai and Oscar. And my newest pet is Fluffy, a hypo motley corn snake. Someone else put snake on the poll, I want to know who it is!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Plus two bunnies and two tortoises!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Leifs been loving your pics and your information!! Thanks so much for your posts, pics, and time!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Growing up, my family had quite a zoo. We had a golden retriever, a border collie, two cats, 3 turtles and a horse (who didn't live with us since we were city dwellers). Unfortunately, all that's left is the horse...seen in my signature pic! Virgil! He's 15 now and retired...


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have 2 kitties... 

Bodhi (age 9) - black & tan Maine **** - not afraid of ANYTHING and will swat Charlie in a heartbeat if he gets too rowdy! 
Siddha (age 2) - Ginger DSH tabby  - my little scaredy cat who loves to cuddle and purrs louder than a diesel engine!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for showing pet pictures!

Other than Max, we have a Lab/Chow mix ( Willow ) , 2 cats: a Maine **** ( Spot ) , and an american shorthair ( Wednesday ). We also have 2 gerbils ( Tom and Nibbles ).


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I used to have a tarantula! But she died.  Just a golden, now, and I'm happy with that.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I just took this a coupld of days ago for the cat forum I just joined. It's of my cat Mercury


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I am owned by my lovely motley crew. Obviously Max the Golden..

Franklin my miniature dacschund









My Gigi munster kitty who someone dropped off on the side of the road and was found by me and Franklin on our walk by the barn to get the mail. Shes daddys little girlfriend and is routinely found sleeping in the sink or bathtub when she isnt snuggled under the covers with her daddy.
*In this pic she was sleeping on a blanket I crocheted for a fellow TCS members kitty*










This is Fatman another adopted kitty whos former meowmy couldnt care for him anymore. He is my big scaredy cat always hiding in the closet sleeping on lounging in his kitty condo where he hoards all the catnip toys and wont share. He is a food thief too you gotta watch your plate when he is around!









And finally my baby snookums Hercules. Mine and Bfs first pet and we got him off a farm before he got whacked by a car. He is my little snuggle butt and I love love love him to death!










And of course my Maxie baby...He would feel left out without a pic on here!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I no longer have chickens since they became dinner for some of the other critters in my woods.
I thought I'd try to find some funny pictures for Leif.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> I no longer have chickens since they became dinner for some of the other critters in my woods.
> I thought I'd try to find some funny pictures for Leif.


 
I love your pics..But can I please come over and play with your super pretty sink..Like wash your dishes or something..Your sink it sooooo pretty..

Sorry Im a kitchen fanatic I love pretty kitchens they just make me feel all warm and fuzzy all over haha!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I no longer have chickens since they became dinner for some of the other critters in my woods.
> I thought I'd try to find some funny pictures for Leif.


 
Thanks for the funny pics! Leif really likes them.
and speaking of funny pictures did you see the thread about Spot because it's cat sitting with a dog. Cats don't really hang around with dogs.


THIS POST BY LEIF


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

2DogsN3Cats said:


> I love your pics..But can I please come over and play with your super pretty sink..Like _wash your dishes_ or something..Your sink it sooooo pretty..
> 
> Sorry Im a kitchen fanatic I love pretty kitchens they just make me feel all warm and fuzzy all over haha!


 Is that what a sink is for?????? Where would the cats nap and drink?

thanks for the sweet comment. The sink is one of the first things I bought when designing our kitchen. I got some things wrong (sigh), but this was our first and hopefully last house we built. It is absolutely wonderful.

Leif, I'll find some more funny pictures for you. There is always something funny going on at the funny farm. Have fun camping with the boy scouts.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I love all the pics posted in this thread!! So nice to see all of everyone's other babies besides the Goldens!  

Just the Goldens in my house. If it were up to me, we'd have a total zoo here with tons of pets. I am thoroughly jealous of all the kitty families here (cat person who fell in love with a cat allergic person.. *** right?). 

So that leaves us with the pups as I like my pets furry, sorry snake people, and I think any rodents would die a horrible death at the paws of my dogs. Unfortunately due to city pet limitations and fiance pet limitations, it looks like we'll just be a 2 doggie household for a while.  .... til I convince the man we need a 3rd, of course.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Currently, 4 goldens, 1 maltese, 1 ferret, and 1 sugar glider.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

I currently have 1 golden, 1 goldfish and 1 albino african pygmy hedgehog (Finn does not like the hedgehog he runs away from him


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Miss Melanie - she is our senior pet!


----------



## Eliza (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello...........

You can introduce her to the other pets whenever you are ready. She should be on a leash and the other animal should be contained in some way (like a cage). It would be a good idea to have another person to help and manage the other pet. As long as the other pet is healthy, then it should be OK. 
You do need to correct any unwanted behaviour from your puppy right away. If you don't want her to be rough with the bunny, don't allow it from the first meeting. Get her to be calm. Some sniffing around the cage it good, but don't let her paw at the cage or try to get at the pet.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am the other person who voted snake  We have ball pythons. I love snakes!


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a cat named Skyler, otherwise known as the alien that landed on my roof 









Here is his earthly form.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

We have three cats and three dogs! Oddly, they all hang out together as a family.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

We have 2 dogs (GR & Miniature Pinscher). 3 cats. 2 birds (parakeet and cockatiel), 1 bearded dragon, several fish, and lots of chickens & ducks.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

we have two dogs

my sweet little man bailey he is a collie mix

and our golden girl


----------



## Antey (Oct 5, 2010)

We also have a Chinese crested (powderpuf)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I own a cat and 30 chinchillas 
so Ruby has lots of friends lol


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

2 parrots, 2 Rosellas and 12 cockatiels (much to hubby's disgust)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

2 Goldens, Sam- who is at the Bridge, and Ike. I dont' have bunnies any longer, but for many years we did. 2 dwarf lops; Bunni-Boo, who was from a rescue and Lil'Girl from a breeder.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

i have here 2 golden retrievers,1 cat,3 parrots,8 bantam silkies,1 cochin cross,4 bantam buff orpingtons,2 light sussex,1 barred rock and 1 standard buff orpington.


----------

